# Tesco Pet Insurance



## aumadana (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi
Does anyone insurance their dog/dogss through Tesco's? Would you recommend them? 

Many Thanks


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi

Yes I insured through tesco and i would recomend. I have claimed a couple of times and they have paid up appart from once when Lola had an alergy but she already had signs before her policy started so it was fair enough that they wouldnt pay.

Go for the lifetime cover though and not just the year cover.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My cat was insured with them when he died from poisoning, they paid out for everything. It did take 5-6 weeks before i saw the payment though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My OH and myself have made many many claims that have always been covered. They can be a little slow to pay but it's always been paid


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Just another thing you should ask at your vets if they will accept direct payment from Tesco. My vets do so i didnt have to worry about the payment arriving. I just had to pay the vets £20 for the privelidge.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually removed Tesco from my pet insurance site because of the number of complaints. They seem to be one thing or another. Around 80% of people had problems - mainly due to them weaseling out of paying but also for their dreadful telephone attitude, taking direct debits after the policy had been ended on the death of the pet, not paying out for death (they only pay out if your pet dies in an accident), etc. 20% of people think they are great.

They market this as a lifetime policy - but it's a 'per condition' policy at best, annual for the cheap one.


----------



## mandjt31 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would not recommend Tesco to anyone. They were disgusting with me over my dog Amber.
They accused me of stock piling drugs for Amber's heart condition even worked out how many tablets she should have been having.
Vet after vet called them regarding one issue after another. Lost claims forms, faxes missing, you name it, they did it. 
Things were so bad that the DAY Amber died, I phoned Tesco in the afternoon to cancel the policy as I wanted rid of their name out of my house only to be told I could not.
Four years of crap I had from them, no one would insure Amber as she was over 9 and had heart trouble so held over a barrell!
Stay away from these idiots!


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Ohhh, really glad I read this before going with Tescos ... Am currently looking for insurance for Karma. 

Any recommendations?

x


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Spendy said:


> Ohhh, really glad I read this before going with Tescos ... Am currently looking for insurance for Karma.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> x


Have a look at my website (link in my sig) and click on 'Free Report'. It will tell you everything you need to know about choosing insurance and why, in most cases, asking anyone else for recommendations may not be to your advantage.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry to muddy the water, tesco was fine for us and paid up - however our vet won't accept direct payment. They were lovely on the phone and reminded me there was a bereavement support service when I phoned to cancel


----------



## jbw54 (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry but Tesco's were great for me harvey had to go for MRI xray 2k in total no problem paid the vet hospital straight away only thing they did not pay for was harvey pts - i've got all my guys insured with them


----------



## genna ann (Dec 8, 2008)

If u want a cheap and nasty 12 month policy.

if u want ever claim to be subject to extreme scrutiny.

If u wanna be questioned even for the most basic claim.

If u wanna wait 6-12 weeks for your money.

Yeah theyre fine:mad2:


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Tesco insurance was recommended to me by people so I am now with them, ut will see how they go.

I was with Argos and they doubled my premium in a year.

TBH I think they all are pretty bad in different ways for different people


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a nightmare choosing insurance. I finally went for Tesco, but I am always panicking that they won't pay up. I have managed to avoid claiming so far, but will be changing to Pet Plan once this year is up, for peace of mind. I don't think any companies are good though - all of them have some terrible reviews too.


----------



## andymac (Oct 11, 2014)

aumadana said:


> Hi
> Does anyone insurance their dog/dogss through Tesco's? Would you recommend them?
> 
> Many Thanks


I've been with Tesco Pet insurance for 4 years. My dog is nearly 4 1/2 and have just made my first claim, couldn't have been more helpful at the time. However, they refused to pay my first and only claim of nearly £3,000 for recent operation to remove a cluster of unsightly malignant lumps. My dog had had lumps biopsied as a pup over 2 years ago and was considered to be the same condition. I re-read the small print again and there it was! I am over £3000 out of pocket and not gong to be recommending Tesco to anyone! Have spoken to many friends with similar experiences, Tesco will try to wriggle out any way they can. Apparently.


----------



## Sylvia58 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have my dog insured with tescos and I am very pleased with them, they paid out very quickly and kept me up to date with information as they paid direct to the vet.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I had Tesco's pet Insurance.They were terrible.Would never recommend them.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

My dogs are with Tesco, never had a problem, paid out quickly without question (including for some dental work, no question or anything ove whether it was due to poor hygiene etc.)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if it's more down to the care the vet takes over the claim. I'm 2 years on from my original post on this thread. Made even more claims, probably 4 myself and 3 the OH from a different vet, some ongoing claims. We haven't had any issues whatsoever.

I've held Tesco insurance for 11years with no regrets


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

We use Tesco and have been brilliant for us. Paid out promptly for our late dogs, everyone on the phone was lovely. 
We've only used them, however, so have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Had Tesco insurance for three years for one of my dogs (two claims) and also for my other dog for one year. 

The two claims were fine and with no issue and the price is reasonable. 

No objections from me, sometimes its hard to get honest feedback on these sorts of things as most people will be more vocal with the bad, which is why I always take the review/comparison sites with a pinch of salt...


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I've just left Tesco after the premiums went up nearly double for my girls and I've had no claims for any of them.

Gone over to sainsburys now.


----------



## wileys mum (Oct 27, 2013)

mollymo said:


> I've just left Tesco after the premiums went up nearly double for my girls and I've had no claims for any of them.
> 
> Gone over to sainsburys now.


snap mine went up 10 pounds a month on renewle , hadnt claimed or anything , i questioned it and the offer they give you at the start is an introductinary offer , but i suppose most are like that ?


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

wileys mum said:


> snap mine went up 10 pounds a month on renewle , hadnt claimed or anything , i questioned it and the offer they give you at the start is an introductinary offer , but i suppose most are like that ?


Yes. The introductory offer is for the first year (all of them do that). If you haven't made a claim or had any pet treatment in that year it might be worthwhile looking around for a new company. There's a list of ethical ones on my website (link in sig below).


----------



## wileys mum (Oct 27, 2013)

AlbertRoss said:


> Yes. The introductory offer is for the first year (all of them do that). If you haven't made a claim or had any pet treatment in that year it might be worthwhile looking around for a new company. There's a list of ethical ones on my website (link in sig below).


On renewle i changed to animal freinds last month but have heard bad things about them aswell , soi i suppose its a gamble whoever you choose


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Tesco Pet insurance is a front for Royal Sun Alliance (aka MoreThan) which also back John Lewis and others. Given recent complaints on PF about John Lewis, I'd be cautious.


----------



## Sally Hayward (Apr 14, 2013)

I have am conducting a survey about pet insurance claims experiences. Have had more than 450 valid responses (UK pet insurance only, claims must be after 1st Oct 2013)...

Will be publishing these very shortly (once a few presentational issues on the website have been resolved) but you may like to look at these results... if you click any of the company names it will take you to a page where you can read the reviews!

Tesco actually comes out very well. (Average rating 4.7 / 5 from 36 reviews).

Pet Insurance Reviews - Claims Satisfaction Ratings 2014

Thanks to all of you who did the survey. If you have made a claim in the last year and haven't yet done the survey.. it takes about 2 minutes... you can do it here.. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/pet_insurance_claims_pf


----------



## Sally Hayward (Apr 14, 2013)

Having said that Tesco come out well in the claims satisfaction survey.. should also point that Tesco are underwritten by RSA.. and have read lots of reports recently about big renewal increases for RSA policies (John Lewis, M&S, Argos, Tesco).


----------

